# How private pension can affect my GIS?



## joe2000 (Jul 23, 2012)

I am 65 and collect CPP - $495 and OAS + GIS - $1169 monthly. I support my wife who is 57 an has no income. How will my GIS be affected if I start receiving Private Pension of $500 a month?


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I believe it drops by 50 cents on the dollar. So a reduction of $250 per month since your wife is not currently receiving the OAS benefit.

http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/isp/oas/oasoverview.shtml


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

In this case it may only be 25 cents on the dollar, as his wife is not a recipient of either CPP or OAS at present.

http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/i...overview.shtml

_There is one exception to these two basic rates - for a couple in which only one spouse or common-law partner is a pensioner and the other is not in receipt of either the basic Old Age Security pension or the Allowance. In this case, the pensioner can receive the Guaranteed Income Supplement at the higher rate paid to those who are single. Moreover, the maximum monthly supplement is reduced by $1 for every $4 of the couple's combined monthly income, excluding, as usual, the pensioner's Old Age Security benefit._


----------

